# You Cant Be Free, If You Judge People!



## MarkK (5/7/14)

So i came across this and i feel like it has changed my life for the better, you need to see this!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chop007 (5/7/14)

The past is but a movie, a recreation in our minds that is not based on truth but rather on our present circumstance. The future has not happened yet, it is beyond us to control nor create what we percieve in the present to be our future. Thus, it is only in the present, if we can live in the moment, that we find true peace, without judgement nor feeling judged. If we can live in the moment, in the present time, completelya nd totally,we will find true happiness, if it is that which our hearts do seek. But above all else, it is, I believe, love, whether chemical or altruistic, that enables to be completely happy and live int he present, because when we have love, cultivate it, it brings us to the present time, we live within ourselves and without, we want nothing, need nothing, no objects, no money, nothing, only love can set us free from the predisposed Capitalist paradigm of thought. 

This dude may seem a little wacked on an acid binge or something but it seems that in his apparent madness, he has actually found true happiness. It is the seemingly weird people that I truly appreciate, they bring the color to this life. And lets face it, throughout History it has often been the judged, the insane, the mad hatters, that ahve actually been the most brilliant among us Sapiens. Excellent, thanks for the share. Let us not judge, unless we are able to accept that same judgement on ourseleves. And if we truly love, we cannot judge others, nor ourselves, but we can feel sympathy for those who do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Xhale (5/7/14)

i really hate these lame attempts at making something go viral. Its like everybody just wants it to "go viral"..its the key word in the marketing meetings that get jimmy a raise.

nothing to do with the OP, and the message is ok.

this whole damn video, the bloke, everything is a damn set up from beginning to end. *IF* he was some random guy, yay, awesome video, but dont force the issue mr-new-internet. WE SEE RIGHT THROUGH YOU

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (5/7/14)

Xhale... this guy is an artist...
He is tripping on LSD and some one started asking him questions.
He did not aim for this, he is just trying to get high... you know struggling artist, pain and suffering


----------



## devdev (5/7/14)

Ummmm, no disrespect to OP, but I do feel a bit like I just wasted three minutes of my life watching that.

Yes I agree, living in the now is a good idea, but this same message has been clearly hashed out and repeated by Tolle, Rick Carson, Chopra, Debbie Ford, Osho and a hundred other 'gurus'. They certainly do own a hairbrush, wear clothes and do not make farting noises into a mic....oh wait I just judged someone 

Anyway, I am glad this worked for you @MarkK. I ask too many questions to just accept the ranting of an apparently 'mad' person, so I have read into this stuff extensively in the past. I will say that if this video hit the mark for you, then it was worth watching it


----------



## Xhale (5/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Xhale... this guy is an artist...
> He is tripping on LSD and some one started asking him questions.
> He did not aim for this, he is just trying to get high... you know struggling artist, pain and suffering


I dont know the circumstances about who this guy is or how this happened to be, but when he is waving a microphone about, and his voice doesnt change when the mic is far away or nearby, it means he is fitted with a small mic in his beard and the whole thing is just a show, a con, deceit and an attempt to manipulate

art, or not. I dont like being lied to.

*the "message" would be just as valid if uttered by a random hobo,* but that wouldnt get retweeted or shared on facebook as often as "OMG111!! must watch dude trippin'" by the target audience. I'll go so far as to say the target audience are a bunch of mugs.

anyway, dont judge people folks


----------

